# My 2 Rides: 1991 NX & 2002 SE-R Spec V



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well lets see how this goes. Im new at the forum stuff but it has saved me lots of money by me working on it myself. So here goes.

This is my first baby. 1991 Nissan NX 2000. Right now she is in the shop and will have a SR20det. Pics will follow. In the meantime...check her out before she went into the shop.
This was how I bought her.









This is now.....



































This is her inside. 

















More pics will come soon on Crystal.



This is my other one. She is running with me at the moment here in Europe. She does excellent against all these BMW's, Volvo's, Volkwagons, etc. This is the NISMO queen. She gots a NISMO R-tune cold air intake, NISMO license plate frame, NISMO floor mats, NISMO R-tune semi-metallic front brake pads, NISMO S-tune shock and spring kit, NISMO R-tune camshafts, NISMO S-tune 23mm front sway bar, NISMO R-tune front strut tower brace, NISMO R-tune adjustable 25mm rear sway bar, NISMO R-tune 25mm front lower tie bar, NISMO Oil Filler Cap, and a B&M Short Shifter. Now it would be NISMO if they had one...haha. But oh well. Pics will come. I work to damn much so....well you all know the deal.






















































More to come of Madeline


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the spec is nice.. but that nx is disgusting.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

why didnt you keep the factory rims on the spec v ?! those no brand "x6" rims throws off the nismo theme, the factory rims would have worked better. other than that the spec looks great. keep fighting them germans, cars that is, and let em know that Nissan has there place among the europeans! oh and the nx ...well lets not go there  !


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Dustin said:


> the spec is nice.. but that nx is disgusting.


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> why didnt you keep the factory rims on the spec v ?! those no brand "x6" rims throws off the nismo theme, the factory rims would have worked better. other than that the spec looks great. keep fighting them germans, cars that is, and let em know that Nissan has there place among the europeans! oh and the nx ...well lets not go there  !


Im getting the Nismo Wheels. The Originals had a nasty hit on the curb. I tell you this because you have to have skill to drive in Germany. As for the NX, she will always be my favorite car and it will look alot nicer. Those pics are about 4 yrs old. I plan into tranforming her to a better state. She will become the Nismo Queen too. But you know how it is. Cars can be expensive. So my question to all who think my nx is nasty, give me some ideas on how it would make it better. And no I will not trash it. She is my first ride and everyone knows how its hard to leave that first one. Any suggestions will help. She already has a SR20DET going in it. So the speed is there. Now comes the looks.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

that nx is nasty. and its an auto. you should have left it stock. but i admire the time and work done to it.


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

oliverr87 said:


> that nx is nasty. and its an auto. you should have left it stock. but i admire the time and work done to it.


Well its no longer auto. I got that fixed right away.


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

nice panel, if you don't me asking where did you get it from?


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

oxide said:


> nice panel, if you don't me asking where did you get it from?


Its stock. But very clean.... I would like to know if they have any more for this car.


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

that's stock, wow impressive
i'll have to look and see if there's any spec in the auto wrecker around town.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

You wanna know how to fix the NX? Make it like THIS again!


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

the nx you should repaint it bak to the original state on the outside and the inside is too much but i like the seats you have in there so the inside make it a single color or maby two tone but dark colors and thats just my opinion


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> You wanna know how to fix the NX? Make it like THIS again!


Well said.


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

im thinking of painting it all white. Interior too...this car will not be moved much when its done...so getting dirty is not a problem...Or do you all think i should make it that cool orange color. I hate picking colors....but red is out of the question...Cops seem to notice that color.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

:woowoo:


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretty White said:


> :woowoo:


Dude. Are you the guy with the famous white NX. Man I love your ride your ride. It has inspired me to follow your steps


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismosr20det2000 said:


> Its stock. But very clean.... I would like to know if they have any more for this car.



I know ebay usually isn't the best choice for items, howver something like a cluster bezel check there. They have several different types, including one for the b15.


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

xbrandonx said:


> I know ebay usually isn't the best choice for items, howver something like a cluster bezel check there. They have several different types, including one for the b15.


Hey bro. I will be in KY in OCT. Going to be stationed there. Hope to check out the nissan.


----------

